# Oto and cardinal videos



## Proteus (Jun 24, 2007)

I saw these two videos on youtube and thought I'd share since they're some of our favorite fish for planted tanks. The first is otocinclus being collected, and the second shows cardinal tetras from a snorkeler's perspective.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Those were interesting. Thanks.

As much as I like the idea of doing a biotope tank - don't think I'll ever do a cardinal tetra biotope tank.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Very interesting... Thanks

That is some green water thats for sure


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats really cool. Thanks for posting these videos.

That certainly is a bad case of greenwater.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice first post. Very interesting.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

since when is green water a bad thing? That's food for lots of animals.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

That is A LOT of ottos. And those cardinals, man they looked nice. I think this video seals the deal for me about stocking my 75G with cardinals.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes but it could also be eutrophication. Excess nutrients from natural sources and human polution can cause bad green water that choke out plant life below. Causing lots of dead and decaying matter to form in the water, no more oxygen ... Not good for many things.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow the bulk of otto from one scoop. I ve been netting fishes since I was a boy but I ve nvr caught so many specimens in one scoop. That place must be brimming with them.

On another note, its interesting that most of the cardinal tetras in the aquarium trade is still from the wild. I use to get so worried about them being fished to extinction, however not only is fishing thousands of them from the wild sustainable, recent success in farm breeding them, and thus dropping demand for wild caught specimens may encourage locals at the amazon basin to cut down trees for a living instead. Story here and here.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Very interesting........yeah, I guess a Oto cat biotope is out of the question.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

deepdiver said:


> Very interesting........yeah, I guess a Oto cat biotope is out of the question.


Sure it would be easy... Just get a tank full of green water and there ya go. LOL Of course in that green of water you could just tell people there were fish in it and they would have to take your word for it.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice post !! thanks.


----------

